# $15,000 off MSRP P.S.



## Bukmstr

I heard an add from Tomball Ford on the radio today. They are saying all Power Storke diesels are 15K off the MSRP. With the diesel prices the way they are now is there any ideas that they will drop back to near the unleaded gas prices? I have always wanted a diesel, but just can't pull the triger on something I just want and not really need and spend more money on fuel.....


----------



## bwguardian

It will get worse before it gets better...$5.00 a gallon before summers up...and who knows if we get another hurricane. If you want a diesel that bad, get an older one and utilize alternative fuels.


----------



## Profish00

PS. I spent $150.00 today filling mine up, 32 gallons.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

subtract another $15,000 and that will probably be the trade in value if you could find a dealer to take it in on trade....


----------



## paulss

Which MSRP? If it's the one from Ford, that's a great deal. If it's been "enhanced" with a $1000 Environmental Package (paint and fabric sealant - cost $75) $500 VIN etched glass (cost is $25) and/or $5000 Custom Tires and Wheels (cost $1500) then it falls under the realm of one of those things that are too good to be true.

Good luck.


----------



## waterspout

One thing for sure,, if you buy it,, your stuck with it,, some dealers WILL NOT take them in on a trade. I sure like my F250 Gas hog now!


----------



## Ckill

Here is my theory(sounds good to me cause I drive a diesel):
I have a 95 PS kept putting off getting a new diesel waiting for what would happen after the 6.0. Well good ol Government f'ed that all up with the restrictions on the 6.4's. Sure I am paying 4.40 a gal. but I did a 100 mile trip yesterday and got 19.5 MPG. In a truck the size of mine in gas you will never come close. Now you are talking about the 6.4 that get 13MPG but that is still probably better than the gas engine of the same weight. I should add that it is more economical to drive my truck than my wifes Aviator....it gets 14 at best with her lead foot.


----------



## waterspout

my f250 with a 5.4L gets 15 highway in town mixed and close to 18 on the freeway!
Now loaded down with a heavy trailer in tow it will drop down a few but so does that diesel.. I may not have diesel torque, but i can pull anything I want and do regularly.
Trying to justify the diesel is like spitting in the wind to me anymore, y'all keep trying though. LOL


----------



## Ckill

LOL yeah that's my best effort to justify. Do you have to put an egg in between your foot and gas peddle to get that mileage? Cause that is pretty good in a gas....buddy has the 5.4 in a 150 and is not getting that. I am just so used to the way a diesel delivers power I don't want to go back. If I drive easy are romp on it the mileage stays almost the same unless I am hard in the turbo all the time


----------



## BIGGEN98

Stay away from buying the diesel unless you REALLY need it, you cannot justify the extra costs with the price of fuel now. I have owned 4 Ford PS and my newest one being a 2005 with 6.0L sucks on fuel economy. I am lucky to get 13 city and 15 highway. I hear the new 6.4L is even less. The old 7.3L was a much better motor and better on fuel economy. If you need something to pull a heavy load every now and again I would go with the Chevy/GMC 2500 with 6.0L gasser with 6 speed tranny. As Waterspout said, you may not have the torque of a diesel but it will get the job done just as well. Just my nickel worth !!!


----------



## Argo

I had a 5.4 before my cummins and would get 12.5 hwy/city. I average 18.5 with my cummins. diesel would have to be 35% more than gas for it to start equaling out. towing I would get 6mpg, now I get about 14 with the loads I pull. diesel would have to be more than twice the price for it to equal out......


----------



## MAKO 23

waterspout said:


> my f250 with a 5.4L gets 15 highway in town mixed and close to 18 on the freeway!
> Now loaded down with a heavy trailer in tow it will drop down a few but so does that diesel.. I may not have diesel torque, but i can pull anything I want and do regularly.
> Trying to justify the diesel is like spitting in the wind to me anymore, y'all keep trying though. LOL


 Tell me your secret , I have a 99 F-250 light duty( F 150 body) with a 5.4 and it never gets better than 13 mpg.


----------



## polekaat

I'm running a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Laramie LWB 4x4 Cummins with 35" tires. The tires throw off my speedometer and odometer by almost 10% over the stock tires. I drive from Dayton to beltway 8 and Bellaire Blvd. (122 mile round trip). In stop and go Houston rush hour traffic mornings and evenings. I was averaging (by the computer) 16.1 mpg driving it like I stole it (running late all the time). Last week I decided to see how much I could make the MPG improve just by keeping my foot out of it. On the way to work in the mornings I averaged 24.2 and on the way home in the evenings I averaged 22.9. I know the computers aren't ever right but with the larger tires I'm thinking that I'm at least close now. Not bad mileage for such a large vehicle if you ask me.

Trevor


----------



## weedline08

I would not buy a new one. I heard the new Diesels fuel mileage is crappy. I have a 97 Ford F-350 and get 16-17 MPG on the highway,and I have a friend who has a 07 and he said the best he gets is 13MPG on the highway.


----------



## Viking48

I must have gotten real lucky. I have a 2002 Silverado with a 5.3 and if I hold it below 70 I can get close to 19 on the highway. I usually run closer to 80 and get around 17. It will pull anything I have including my 30 foot 8500# travel trailer although mileage drops to around 8-9. Mileage is getting real high but I have a company car so I don't drive it often. Keep thinking about upgrading to a newer model in preparation for retirement but can't convince myself to pull the trigger.


----------



## seabo

08 2500 crewcab 4/4 6.0 6 spd trans, hiway with egg under pedal and ac on 17 mpg ,pullin 27 fithwheel and stayin the speedlimit 7-8 mpg, ac on also (chev)


----------



## gitchesum

If you get a diesel that gets 16 mpg average, and the same truck with a gas engine that gets 15 mpg(if you're lucky to get one of those), even with a fuel price per gallon difference of $.85, then figure oil change interval of 7500 miles for the diesel, and 3000 miles for the gasser, you only spend an additional $700 a year operating costs at 20000 miles a year, or about $60 a month extra for the diesel.

If you tow a lot, you bring that cost difference down with the better towing mileage in the diesel.

That being said, the number don't change the fact that I LOVE my 2004 CTD.  

Play with the red numbers a bit on this spreadsheet and see what you come up with. You might be surprised.
http://www.hotroddiesels.info/Excel/Vehicle Mileage Calculator.xls


----------



## hoosierplugger

I'm not sure I would buy the 6.4L even if diesel was the same price as gasoline. As I said in my earlier posts, when I found out you had to pull the freaking cab off the truck to work on the turbo, I said no thanks.

Find a good '06 or '07 6.0L if you really want an F-250 diesel. They seemed to have the injectors issues worked out on those years.

Craig


----------



## Roby

Here is my theory, buy a Honda civic that gets 35-40 mpg on regular unleaded and forget the diesel. Use the old pickup only when you need it to pull the boat or what have you. Took some getting used to but I can park that civic in places you would never even consider in the truck. There is no way in heck I will go back to a gas guzzling vehicle just to get back and forth to work or run around town. I like to keep the green in my wallet.......


----------



## Bassman5119

BIGGEN98 said:


> Stay away from buying the diesel unless you REALLY need it, you cannot justify the extra costs with the price of fuel now. I have owned 4 Ford PS and my newest one being a 2005 with 6.0L sucks on fuel economy. I am lucky to get 13 city and 15 highway. I hear the new 6.4L is even less. The old 7.3L was a much better motor and better on fuel economy. If you need something to pull a heavy load every now and again I would go with the Chevy/GMC 2500 with 6.0L gasser with 6 speed tranny. As Waterspout said, you may not have the torque of a diesel but it will get the job done just as well. Just my nickel worth !!!


What he said.... My 7.3 gets better mileage pulling the boat than my wife's Chebby Equinox and it's a micro-box. But if you don't need one, don't get it. The water fuel separator is 40 bucks, it needs 15 quarts of oil and a 10 buck filter and don't forget, 2 batteries.


----------



## rockhound76

We're parking the "X" with the 6.0L diesel for all but tow jobs (IF it ever gets out of the shop this time.). It gets 15-19mpg, cty/hwy and 12mpg towing our Jay Feather Hybrid (5500GVWR). My wife likes it still, but between the cost of diesel and the trouble parking it in some of the "new sized" spaces in malls and at Reliant, she wanted something smaller.

We bought her an Audi A4 2.0T for a daily driver. 32mpg and under invoice (end of year incentives).


----------



## GhostRider

Have always owned a big diesel truck until I moved to Houston. Inner loop living isn't conducive, so sold the last one. Recently bought a trailerable boat. I keep the boat in dry stack, but when I need to tow it I rent a truck.

Can rent a brand new Chevy crew cab, 4x4, duramax for $100 a day. I swear it bugs the hell out of me to pay for it especially since I usually have to rent for 1 or 2 extra days to move gear etc. But for the 1/2 dozen times I tow the boat I just can't justify buying a truck. 

In the end $100 day is a smoking deal for us. I-45 Truck rental is the place if you're interested.


----------



## boashna

1983 suburban diesel 19 on freeway with or without the 3500lb boat . 
2005 titan 15 freeway 11 with the boat freeway


----------



## Palmetto

GhostRider said:


> Have always owned a big diesel truck until I moved to Houston. Inner loop living isn't conducive, so sold the last one. Recently bought a trailerable boat. I keep the boat in dry stack, but when I need to tow it I rent a truck.
> 
> Can rent a brand new Chevy crew cab, 4x4, duramax for $100 a day. I swear it bugs the hell out of me to pay for it especially since I usually have to rent for 1 or 2 extra days to move gear etc. But for the 1/2 dozen times I tow the boat I just can't justify buying a truck.
> 
> In the end $100 day is a smoking deal for us. I-45 Truck rental is the place if you're interested.


I think you are doing the right thing. With my calc. you are saving allot of money.


----------



## CalhounFishing

I have a 2002 F-350 with a 6" lift and 37" tires. My fuel is right at 16 MPG with the Magnaflow Exaust(Turbo Back), K&N Cold air intake , and SCT Tuner set to Economy( Economy tune is more powerfull than the stock tune).

Also deisel will not be 5.00 before summer is up. It is actually dropping I paid 3.89 a gallon in league city today at the Brownies store.

You will waste more gas towing anything heavy in a GAS truck vs a Deisel truck. Weight out the options, how much do you pull and how much do you actually drive. Is 16mpg vs 22mpg( If gas trucks even get that?) really that big of a difference when it comes to the power advantage.

I would not own a gas truck if you paid me to drive one. They have no towing power and the maintnence after 200 thousand miles will kill you if not your motor!


----------



## texxmark

01 f-250 7.3L PSD...17-18mpg...260K miles, 1 power steering hose cost $120. Cheapest truck I have ever owned as far as maint. is concerned, but there again they don't make 'em like they use to!

BTW- I drive a '95 Isuzu p/u I paid $500 for and now I just use the ol girl when I need to!


----------



## great white fisherman

If you want to try a deasel and not spend a whole lot of money I have a 2001 Ford Excurrision in great shape for $14,500. Has new tires, new shocks, new computer and new insets or what ever they are called. Gets pretty good milage. I used to pull a 26 ft Boston Whaler at 80 mph and would not even know it was back there so I had to slow down. If youa re going to be towing or hunting or things like that or have a big family like I used to have then a big vehicle is right for you, otherwise not.


----------



## LIVIN

I sure did enjoy my '07 F250 6.0l diesel during and after Ike evacuations.
I would use my nav system to find fill stations up the road and then request their #, then simply call that station to verify they had diesel and it was a dedicated pump. 
When I would pull up there would be a very long wait to get gas, but I was in and out.


----------



## speckfisher

My 2000 Excursion 7.3 PSD 4x4 towing 3000 lb. boat at 75 mph gets 14.5 and pulling 7000 lb. of firewood gets about 12 mpg. and sometimes forget I'm pulling something. I have 35" in tires and a chip. Without the chip I loose about 2-3 mpg. I also have one you can try in good conditon for $11,500 or a reasonable offer. See photos in classified. Would not own anything but a diesel. It doesn't matter how much the price goes up I'm still gonna drive one.


----------



## marshhunter

texxmark said:


> 01 f-250 7.3L PSD...17-18mpg...260K miles, 1 power steering hose cost $120.


 whats your secret? i have an 00 7.3 PSD with 345k miles and get only 10-11mpg. its all stock with 33in tires and i just spent 1000 on it


----------



## speckfisher

The secret is the chip in the pcm. I pop the chip out and I get 11-12 mpg,put it back in and my mileage goes back up to 14.5-15 mpg according to the onboard comp.


----------



## bwguardian

marshhunter said:


> whats your secret? i have an 00 7.3 PSD with 345k miles and get only 10-11mpg. its all stock with 33in tires and i just spent 1000 on it


Opening up the intake and exhaust in conjunction with a chip/tuner does wonders for these engines as they are choked down from the factory.

Did you get your truck back going? What was wrong with it?


----------



## Blue_Wave028

*They saw you coming*



Profish00 said:


> PS. I spent $150.00 today filling mine up, 32 gallons.


Where did you get ripped off at for $4.69 a gallon? I have been paying a steady 3.84-$3.99 a gallon.


----------



## bwguardian

Blue_Wave028 said:


> Where did you get ripped off at for $4.69 a gallon? I have been paying a steady 3.84-$3.99 a gallon.


Look at the date when posted...May 2008, when fuel was nearing the $5.00 per gallon price. Will be interesting after hurricane season if it spikes again.


----------



## Profish00

Blue_Wave028 said:


> Where did you get ripped off at for $4.69 a gallon? I have been paying a steady 3.84-$3.99 a gallon.


They saw you coming too.....lol


----------



## Redfishr

Are they still offering the $15,000 off MSRP at Ford dealers??


----------



## Bukmstr

I have not heard it on the radio like before......



Redfishr said:


> Are they still offering the $15,000 off MSRP at Ford dealers??


----------



## marshhunter

bwguardian said:


> Did you get your truck back going? What was wrong with it?


2 injectors and a push rod and a wiring harness but now it runs great


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Roby said:


> Here is my theory, buy a Honda civic that gets 35-40 mpg on regular unleaded and forget the diesel. Use the old pickup only when you need it to pull the boat or what have you. Took some getting used to but I can park that civic in places you would never even consider in the truck. There is no way in heck I will go back to a gas guzzling vehicle just to get back and forth to work or run around town. I like to keep the green in my wallet.......


That's exactly what I am doing.. 
2006 Honda civic for 90% of my running around. I drive it very hard every time I get in it and get 33MPG 
1997 Ford F-150 4X4 stays hooked up to the boat. When I'm ready. I roll...


----------



## Redfishr

I just bought (Saturday) an 08 F-250 diesel and got 14,000 off MSRP.
I was happy with that....


----------



## Fishin Fast

$15000 buys alot of diesel. And they get better gas mileage.


----------



## remi19

Redfishr said:


> I just bought (Saturday) an 08 F-250 diesel and got 14,000 off MSRP.
> I was happy with that....


Post a pic


----------



## bandolera

I own a 2003 6.0 I have a chip in it and never had had a problem. We get 21mpg at 70 mph and at 80 mph it gets 17.3mpg. The truck has 120k miles and needs to go in and have an engine service but when i unplug the chip it gets 17.9 mpg @ 70mph & 16 mpg @ 80mph.


----------

